# need some help..



## inonkp1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering if somebody here can help me, I want to accept an sms to an Australian phone with a four digit code to a website I want to register to, unfortunately I dont know anybody in Australia and I dont have a phone. Im willing to pay a bit if its asking too much. thanx


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

You can download internet phone companies like skype or localphone into your laptop and use them as a phone to send or receive calls and sms


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah well you carnt do this unfortunatly i know what you mean and understand you, for the website to send you a four digit number to an ausie mobile thus enabling you to register onto there site, you need an ausie mobile phone unfortunatly, or you need some one to give you there number so you can receive this information and then they forward it to you, i dont think this is going to happen some how the Australians are very cautious and the sim cards need to be registered in there name,plus you do find allot of these company,s sending you a txt message and your billed at 2 dollars a time for there txt message, like they do in the uk for tunes ect.
Also if the company is requesting a australian number the chances are you cannot view or access what you want from ireland anyhow.


----------

